# Serveranbindung mit java



## Guest (28. Mrz 2006)

also ich habe folgendes problem:
ich muss eine verbindung zu einem ftp server herstellen und von diesem daten auslesen und ausgeben...hat da jemand mal ein paar tips bzw hilfen für mich?


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2006)

bitte 3 mal löschen...sollte nur einmal eröffnet werden....sorry


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2006)

Schon erledigt.

Versuchs doch mal mit der Forumsuche. FTP-Fragen hatten wir schon so die eine oder andere.


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2006)

aber mein konkretes problem is es soll auf einen passwortgeschützten server zugegriffen werden...in der console steht Verbindung erfolgreich hat aber nicht nach benutzerkennung und passwort gefragt was mir zeigt das er verbindung hat aber nich zugreift und wenn ich dann nen pfad angebe zeigt er mir das der pfad ungültig ist obwohl nich nach der kennung und passwort gefragt wurde
es kann sein das es euch zu trivial ist was ich auch verstehen kann aber ich weiß nich mehr weiter und finde im i-net keine lösung die mir weiter helfen kann


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2006)

Was sollen wir dazu sagen? Wir kennen weder deinen Code, noch die Ausgabe deiner Konsole...


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2006)

das problem is ich kann den code nich veröffentlichen da er für einen großen konzern ist...
die ausgabe ist

Verbindung hergestellt
--ip--dateiname-- der zugriff wurde verweigert

jetzt ist meine frage ob man in dem code den benutzernamen und passwort schon einbinden kann


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2006)

In der Regel: Ja

Aber was sollen wir dir nun speziell sagen, wenn wir nichtmal wissen wie du die Verbidung herstellst? Wenn du willst dass einer deinen Wagen repariert, kommst du ja auch nicht auf die Idee ohne ihn in die Werkstatt zu fahren...


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2006)

```
package ftp_verbindung.local;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.io.*;
import javax.imageio.*;
import java.net.*;


public class verbindung {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	
	
	 static void server()
	   {
	     Socket ftpClient = null;
	     InetAddress ftpHost = null;

	     String ftpStr = "";

	     try
	     {
	        ftpClient = new Socket("ipadress", 21);
	       System.out.println("Socket-Port: " + ftpClient.getLocalPort());
	       System.out.println("Server-Socket-Port: " + ftpClient.getPort());

	     
	       ftpClient.setSoTimeout(5000);
	            

	       if(ftpClient.isConnected())
	         System.out.println("Verbindung hergestellt");
	 	       System.out.println("Socket-Port: " + ftpClient.getLocalPort());
	       System.out.println("Server-Socket-Port: " + ftpClient.getPort());
	
	       ftpClient.close();
	     }
	     catch(UnknownHostException uhEx)
	     {
	       System.out.println("Hostname unbekannt.");
	       System.exit(1);
	     }
	     catch(IOException ioEx)
	     {
	       System.out.println("Konnte Verbindung nicht herstellen.");
	       System.exit(1);
	     }
	   }

	 
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
		fenster frame = new fenster();
		 frame.setVisible(true);	
		 
	      server();
	
		
	}


}
```


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2006)

25:
Meinste nicht es wäre sinnvoller da ne IP-Adresse anzugeben?


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2006)

Ansonsten:
Ne FTP-URI mit Username und Passwort sieht so aus: "userasswort@server\pfad"

So kann man mit allen mir geläufigen FTP-Kommandozeilentools oder auch im Midnight Commander ne Verbindung aufbauen.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2006)

Und wenn man den Driss nicht von hand machen will, kann mans auch hiermit erledigen:

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/net/


----------



## Gast (28. Mrz 2006)

Danke, werds ausprobieren und mich bei aufretenden Problemen noch mal melden.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2006)

Das wird nicht lange dauern, schätze ich. Wenn du über Port 21 ne Verdbindung zum FTP-Server aufbaust, ist das ja bestenfalls die halbe Miete, da FTP im aktiven Modus auf Port 20 (Daten) und 21 (Befehle) arbeitet und im passiven Modus der Datenport vom Server "angesagt" wird.


----------



## Guest (31. Mrz 2006)

ich wollte nur bescheid sagen das es auch anders geklappt hat mit der anbindung aber trotzdem danke...vorallem für den tip mit dem passwort und username...wennn jetzt jemand noch ein freeware tool kennt mit dem man daigramme mit java zeichnen kann wäre das perfekt

mfg dennis


----------



## tini (31. Mrz 2006)

JFreeChart (gibts auf sourceforge)


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mrz 2006)

tini hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JFreeChart (gibts auf sourceforge)



Für Statistik-Diagramme.... für Graphen gibts JGraph, prefuse, ...


----------



## Guest (4. Apr 2006)

kann mir jemand sagen wer schon mit jafreechart gearbeitet hat wie man codes so bearbeiten kann damit  man zb array werte eintragen kann?weil da ind ja nicht alle codes in der demo version vorhanden womit man am besten arbeiten kann...weil bei dem einfachen chart geht es nich da die klassen nicht veränderbar sind


----------



## Guest (4. Apr 2006)

ich mein jfreechart


----------



## AlArenal (4. Apr 2006)

Schonmal hier rein geschaut?
http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/api/gjdoc/index.html


----------



## Guest (4. Apr 2006)

ich werde mal nachlesen und mich melden wenn es probleme gibt....aber danke schonmal


----------



## AlArenal (4. Apr 2006)

Ich musste auch erst suchen, die JFreeChart Jungs weichen etwas von der Regel ab, nach der im Download-Archiv auch die fertigen Javadocs dabei sind...


----------



## Guest (6. Apr 2006)

also ich habe da ma ne frage und zwar gibt es ein tool mit dem ich grafische oberflächen in java erstellen kann??????

bitte schnell antworten....

thomas


----------



## AlArenal (6. Apr 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich habe da ma ne frage und zwar gibt es ein tool mit dem ich grafische oberflächen in java erstellen kann??????



Wie Sand am Meer!
JBuilder, JFormDesigner, VE Plugin für Eclipse, Netbeans, ....


----------



## Guest (7. Apr 2006)

is es denn sonnvoll mit dem jdeveloper von oracle zu arbeiten?


----------



## AlArenal (7. Apr 2006)

Wenn das Ding das kann, was du brauchst und du damit klarkommst... Du musst schon auch eigene Entscheidungen treffen. Frag 20 Leute und du bekommst ein halbes Dutzend unterschiedliche Antworten, weil der eine keine kommerzielel Software mag, der andere keinen UI-Designer mag und braucht, der nächste vom Arbeitgeber zu irgendwas genötigt wird, ....


----------

